# best way to finish maple and walnut desk top?



## Brett K (Jan 18, 2012)

I will be building a desk top made from either 3/4 maple plywood with walnut edges or 3/4 walnut with maple edges. How would you approach finishing this to yield the best look from each species? I prefer a satin gloss and I do not have the facilities to spray the finish.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

I prefer to use a coat of sanding sealer first. After it dries lightly sand with 320. You can use a water base satin topcoat to finish it off. I would do a couple of coats sanding with the 320 in between coats. If you use a oil base topcoat it will give a warmer color than the water base top coats.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Brett

Check out the video below

InTheWorkshop's Channel - YouTube

===



Brett K said:


> I will be building a desk top made from either 3/4 maple plywood with walnut edges or 3/4 walnut with maple edges. How would you approach finishing this to yield the best look from each species? I prefer a satin gloss and I do not have the facilities to spray the finish.


----------



## Brett K (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks to both of you! I don't plan on staining the wood. I have read about using BLO and wasn't sure if it would be helpful for both the maple and walnut prior to clearing. Thoughts?


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

For me I don't use it.


----------



## cgreene (Nov 7, 2009)

I have made some clocks with curly maple and walnut that I used BLO on then coated with spray can lacquer. BLO really makes the grain on both these woods pop. My suggestion is to take a couple of scraps or cut offs from the boards and put some BLO on them and see if you like it. If the maple is blond and you wish to keep it as blond as possible, use very light coats. Too heavy and the maple will take on an amberish antique look. You can either use just the BLO and have an oil finish or top coat the BLO (once dry) with lacquer or varnish. Good luck.


----------

